# Spot Shot Spring Cleaning Giveaway



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

*Finding it hard to start your spring cleaning? Let us give you a hand - we want you to win our Spot Shot Spring Cleaning Giveaway!*

Spring is in the air&#8230; and mud is on the carpet! Hands up if this happens to you: the moment you finish spring cleaning is the exact moment your dog decides to redecorate your home with a not-so-fetching paw print pattern. Some may call it _art dogo_, but I just call it a mess. Spot Shot feels our pain, and that's why we've teamed up with them to bring you the Spot Shot Spring Cleaning Giveaway!

Carpets always suffer the most, and in my house, these stains are often left to sit. It's probably because they're not at eye level, so stains can hide from me for a couple of days before I get to them. Most often, Oscar is my main stain-maker. He scoots (leaving a skid mark); he pukes (right before I'm headed out the door); he pees (only when the fire alarm goes off); and he leaves his treats sitting around (to melt or meld into the carpet). And the smell that accompanies these messes&#8230; well, let's just say that the odor left behind won't be made into a plug-in scent any time soon!

Carpet patterns and air fresheners only hide so much&#8230; the rest is on display for guests to judge me and Oscar to show off his abstract stains of art.

But friends and neighbors can find something else to gossip about. Thanks to Spot Shot, Oscar's unsightly stains are cast out (as is the _eau du Oscar_ left behind).
Here's what pet parents will love about Spot Shot:


It's non-toxic and safe to use around your pets
Spot Shot instantly eliminates the toughest pet stains and the equally tough odors that come along with them!
It's specially formulated to get out the worst stains - including urine, dog feces, and dirty or greasy paw prints - while still being gentle to your carpet's fibers
All Spot Shot products safely eliminate tough, old carpet stains without scrubbing, thanks to built-in powerful cleaning agents
Neutralizers eliminate the worst odors and leave a clean, light fragrance
 Are you ready to blast the pet stains left in your carpet into oblivion? Perfect! We've got a Spot Shot Grand Prize and two Runner-Up Prizes to giveaway.
*
Up for Grabs*

*Grand Prize*


$50 Walmart Gift card
United Solutions 4.5 gallon plastic utility pail with handle and pouring spout
Libman power Scrub Brush
Clean Ultra Grip Latex Gloves with Pearl Lining
Lysol Durable Scrub Sponges (2-Pack)
Spot Shot Pet
Spot Shot Instant Carpet Stain Remover
Lava Soap
Lava Towel
2000 Flushes
 *Two (2) Runner-Up Prizes*


$25 Walmart eGift card
 *Click Here to Enter 

*Good Luck!

~ Community Support


----------

